# Renewing your passport



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We applied to renew our passports yesterday and were surprised how easy it was! We got the forms online from the British High Commission website, completed them, then took them to Nicosia to the British High Commission. There was nobody in the queue and we just walked up to the counter and handed over the forms and our €143 each. A nice lady checked the forms over and it was sorted. If you want the new passport sent by post the BHC needs 3-4 weeks, alternatively you can pick them up 2 weeks later. 

So much easier than doing it in England!


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Expensive*



BabsM said:


> We applied to renew our passports yesterday and were surprised how easy it was! We got the forms online from the British High Commission website, completed them, then took them to Nicosia to the British High Commission. There was nobody in the queue and we just walked up to the counter and handed over the forms and our €143 each. A nice lady checked the forms over and it was sorted. If you want the new passport sent by post the BHC needs 3-4 weeks, alternatively you can pick them up 2 weeks later.
> 
> So much easier than doing it in England!



Daylight robbery
€143 for a little book


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

lyso said:


> Daylight robbery
> €143 for a little book


Depends on how much you value your British Passport!


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Depends on how much you value your British Passport!


I value my wife
but i am not going to get her a rolls royce
A Nissan will do


----------



## Sarren (Mar 3, 2009)

BabsM said:


> We applied to renew our passports yesterday and were surprised how easy it was! We got the forms online from the British High Commission website, completed them, then took them to Nicosia to the British High Commission. There was nobody in the queue and we just walked up to the counter and handed over the forms and our €143 each. A nice lady checked the forms over and it was sorted. If you want the new passport sent by post the BHC needs 3-4 weeks, alternatively you can pick them up 2 weeks later.
> 
> So much easier than doing it in England!


That's quite interesting actually, because my mother has been living out there for sveral years now and is well established, yet she still uses my address in the UK for things like passport renewal and reapplying for her drivers license.

Does she need to do this, or can she do both through the embassy? It would save me some considerale money on stamps


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Sarren said:


> That's quite interesting actually, because my mother has been living out there for sveral years now and is well established, yet she still uses my address in the UK for things like passport renewal and reapplying for her drivers license.
> 
> Does she need to do this, or can she do both through the embassy? It would save me some considerale money on stamps


Good questions
The UK DVLA will not put a foreign address on a UK driving licence. I'm not sure if they will put a communications address on it either. (does anyone know?). 

If you live in Cyprus and drive in Cyprus then you are required by law to have a Cypriot driving licence and you should exchange your UK driving licence for a Cypriot one, in much the same way as a foreigner living in England has to do. 

I know some people tell the DVLA that they have lost their licences, get a replacement, give that to the Cypriot authorities and also keep the British licence. Obviously, this is dishonest and illegal and you would probably be prosecuted in the UK if you got caught.

Passports can be renewed either in England or in Cyprus. If you live here then it is probably easier to do it in Cyprus. You should however declare your correct address on the form otherwise its fraud! I think there is a section for a communications address if you use a PO box too. Besides, I can imagine a few circumstances where I might want the passport authorities to know where I am so that they can contact me!

We also use a relatives address in the UK as a communications address for some post... originally it was just for convenience so everything was collected in one place whilst we were moving around. Now we are gradually changing the addresses to our Cyprus one.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

lyso said:


> I value my wife
> but i am not going to get her a rolls royce
> A Nissan will do


LOL.

It is a lot of money to renew and of course it is 30% more expensive than last year due to the exchange rate!


----------

